# Any Saugeyes??



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I have been fishing Salt Fork just about everyday and am only getting a few.The best day this fall was a 6 fish day. Size wise,there are bigger ones starting to show up,but not as many.Has anyone noticed that ever since the last time they drawed the lake down to repair the dam,that the Saugeye fishing has not been the same since?? The people I know,are not getting them like they used to either.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Since drawdown has started give spillway a shot. Another area might be the bridges, fish the dam side of the bridges. I have been doing all my fishing at the creeks and rivers below the various lakes and have been fairing pretty good.
Tim


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks bttmline!! I thought about the spillway,but it has slowed down enough that it doesnt have much water in it.The bridges,I dont know about tho.I know at Tappen and some other ones they fish off them but I dont know how much water they are fishing in.Most of the bridges at Salt Fork dont have that much water under them.All the fish I been getting have been in 18-22fow.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

the problem was there was too much harvest in the lake.too many ppl catching and keeping and a few prolly keeping over their limit.esp since the drawdown it congregated the fish


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I agree with Tiny, Salt Fork has went to heck since they drawed it way down to fix the dam. I think the spillway fishing would be better than the lake for Walleye/Saugeye if there would ever be enough water in it to fish.

To me , it's like when they opened the dam gates over a year and a half ago it sucked one heck of a lot of fish down the creek. I fished Salt Fork again for 6 hours yesterday in places that use to hold nice size fish and not a keeper caught. I talked to many other guys out there and they were having the same luck. It's not the same lake and that's a shame.


----------



## wormbrain (Sep 30, 2004)

I fished today at Salt Fork. A boat nearby - I saw catching a few 12 inch 'eyes - they threw 'em into their cooler - and I heard them say - "yeah - those are nice to fry"...

What a shame - I throw back anything under 16... oh well...


----------

